# Has Indian summer arrived in Greater Cleveland?



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- With warm, toasty temperatures expected for an extended period, many are wondering whether this is considered "Indian Summer". It depends on who you ask!









More...


----------



## kevinchaapel (Nov 29, 2010)

The Buckeye State has been experiencing several days with above average temperatures, and there are likely to be a few more above-average high temperatures before cooling down this upcoming weekend. Kasich admitted after meeting with his attorneys Monday that his fight with open records advocates to keep that information private is not one he is likely to win.


----------

